

Spotify Now Charging Sales Tax - jameskennemore
https://support.spotify.com/us/learn-more/faq/#!/article/US-Sales-Tax/?in=search

======
ckenst
At least Spotify seems to be waiting until local and/or state governments
contact them about collecting sales tax. With Amazon now collecting Sales tax
on purchases here in California it's probably only a short time before Spotify
does as well.

